# Anybody get dentures in Mexico recently?



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Just curious, if so, where would you recommend going. How long did it take? Did you have to make return trips for fittings and adjustments.

Was it worth it financially?

TIA


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Dental work is much much cheaper in Mexico. Just like in the U.S. you will either have to be there all day for multiple fittings or will have to go back for fittings. The process is the same. 

I would strongly suggest taking someone with you that speaks Spanish if you are not pretty fluent. You'll get a better deal. If you get a dentist that speaks English in Mexico you will end up paying for that convenience.....sometimes almost the same as in the U.S. Always agree to a price BEFORE any work is done. This is standard in Mexico and if you don't you will regret it. 

I doubt the dentist I go to would be convenient to where you live, so I don't have a recommendation. The best method I have for finding a dentist is asking people in the border town on this side of the border who they recommend on the other side of the border.


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

I would suggest You go to The Escapees and the RV.net forums and search around . as the Snow Birds are always talking about how much cheaper it is in Mexico .
Even the Canadian Birds .
Bandit
Escapees Discussion Forum
RV
Ex.
Mexican Dental Care - Escapees Discussion Forum


----------

